

Beijing’s Bad Air Would Be Step Up for Smoggy Delhi - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/26/world/asia/beijings-air-would-be-step-up-for-smoggy-delhi.html?hp&_r=0

======
prenschler
For some reason it won't let me upvote this post. You can see my related
submissions regarding delhi's air quality at the links below.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933336)

